# Schedule and speaker bios now posted



## Jack Grimshaw (Feb 10, 2001)

http://www.easternapiculture.org/programs/2010/


----------



## Maine_Beekeeper (Mar 19, 2006)

I'll be doing the Level 1 Fall management class. Looking forward to it...

I was just booking my flight tonight - it appears I can fly from Portland to Charlotte Round trip for just under $250.


----------



## JohnBeeMan (Feb 24, 2004)

Other than cost of joining EAS, what is the cost of signup for the various workshops? 

I am giving serious consideration in attending. Even thought it will be my second trip to Bonne within a 30 day period. I always go to Grandfather Mountain Scottish Festival.


----------



## Jack Grimshaw (Feb 10, 2001)

The registration with prices will be in the Spring EAS Journal which comes out sometime in May.There will also be registration via the web site.

For an idea of previous years costs go here:
http://www.easternapiculture.org/programs/confarchive/
Click on year.
Click on registration.
Click on Downloadable form or some such language.
The costs are there but you may have to dig


----------



## NewbeeNnc (May 21, 2009)

I'll see all you folks when you get here. I work on campus. It will be exciting to be Immersed around so many diverse beeks.


----------



## Jack Grimshaw (Feb 10, 2001)

N-bee,

Always great to meet a local.
I'm spending an extra few days to see the area.
Maybe you could give us all some local recomendations.
Good restaurant...not a chain
Local fruit and veggie stand. Peaches?
Good hikes 
Local swimmin' hole
Rainy day attractions
Friendly beer joint with music that doesn't mind a few yankees.

Thanks,Jack


----------



## NewbeeNnc (May 21, 2009)

Jack Grimshaw said:


> N-bee,
> 
> Always great to meet a local.
> I'm spending an extra few days to see the area.
> ...


I'll try my best on this.

Local attractions: There is the beautiful Grandfather mountain just a few minutes drive, then you have Blowing Rock park. You have the blue ridge parkway that you can get on and drive. You have Linville Gorge and Linville Caverns that are right near or on the parkway. There is an amusement part called Tweetsie that the kids love. It runs two late 1800 steam locomotives with a cowboy and Indian show on the train. (The train gets robbed, etc.) You can tour Samaritan's Purse headquarters, this is the ministry that Franklin Graham runs that does disaster relief and the Operation Christmas Child shoeboxes. It's a pretty big facility for around here. There are many more things around if you want to drive. If you have some extra time to travel over to Asheville to see Biltmore Estate, that is quite the sight.

Good Restaurant: Woodlands BBQ in Blowing Rock, many of the little restaruants right around the University are good. Mike's Inland Seafood is actually really good. (I know seafood in the mtns, but honestly they have really good seafood). Makoto's Japanese Steakhouse and Sushi is very nice. The Peddler steakhouse is a favorite of mine. (Get the Toll House Cookie Pie dessert). I know I'm missing some on here, but having a hard time thinking this morning.

Not much fruit is grown in the mountains because of the ever changing weather, however about 30 - 40 minutes in Wilkes there is a community in the Brushy Mountains that sell Apples and Peaches. That late into season though you might have a hard time getting a hold of some peaches as they sell out quick. There are about 15 good size orchards on the Brushies, one of them is my father and mother in laws farm.

Good hikes: You'll want to research that one because there are trails everywhere. The Linville Gorge, Moses Cone, The Appalachian Trail, Blue Ridge parkway trails, the list could go on and on.

Don't know of really a local swimming hole. Very few people here have swimming pools even.

Rainy day: Not much except shopping, Blowing Rock, downtown Boone, etc.

Bar: Going to have to leave that one up to you. Not a drinker or a bar pigeon. Sorry.


----------



## Jack Grimshaw (Feb 10, 2001)

Thanks for the list. It's printed and in the folder.

I'm camping at Grandfather and will probably hike there.
My wife and I visited Biltmore 4 yrs ago on the way home from Georgia.A good day trip for anyone in the area.We ran into a EAS member from Texas on the tour.

Jack


----------

